# Is your Center console rubbing Poll?



## rescueswimmer (Mar 28, 2013)

My wife was going over some issues with our Cruze with our dealer, and one of the issues was that our Center console rubs pretty good on the Drivers seat. When trying to open it. The Car on the showroom floor's was nice and centered and 3 others we looked at were rubbing and barely rubbing and perfectly centered. Which got me thinking how can this possibly not be a QC issue although minor. and I'm guessing the seats are the problem cause the console looks centered on the Hump. Just curious can you add to the poll.

The ones on the Left are from the ECO that GM is buying back this week. The ones on the right are the loaner car. And the Diesel that we are buying is at the dealer having a couple of issues rectified including the console rubbing ont he drivers seat. I'll have to admit as a test engineer who looks for QC issues. Not sure how so many Cruzes on the dealers lot can be correct and others wrong. #SMH


----------



## Rocky87 (Apr 28, 2013)

No rubbing here


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

If its rubbing then my guess would be your seat's frame rails are misaligned. I would suggest lifting the lever up to move your seat and slide it all the way back, and don't baby it, push it back with some force. Then re adjust it and hopefully that will have corrected it.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

No rubbing here either.


----------



## rescueswimmer (Mar 28, 2013)

Electric seats ;(


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I have the power driver's seat in my ECO and the console is well centered. My son's LS has the manual drivers seat. His console is also well centered.


----------



## jdubb11 (Mar 14, 2012)

centered


----------



## TMcDermid (Mar 30, 2013)

Very centered but an easy fix if misaligned.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

rescueswimmer said:


> My wife was going over some issues with our Cruze with our dealer, and one of the issues was that our Center console rubs pretty good on the Drivers seat. The Car on the showroom floor's was nice and centered and 3 others we looked at were rubbing and barely rubbing and perfectly centered. Which got me thinking how can this possibly not be a QC issue although minor. Just curious can you add to the poll.


I too have taken notice of this during my numerous viewings of the Cruze's interior. However from the few people that have responded, it looks like this QC issue might not be very common.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

TMcDermid said:


> Very centered but an easy fix if misaligned.


Do you know how to realign the center console? If so, that would be a great How-To.


----------



## VtTD (Nov 5, 2013)

obermd said:


> Do you know how to realign the center console? If so, that would be a great How-To.


Hi.. does anyone have any info I can pass along to the dealer on this. The first time they told me it was normal, but I am pushing back on that because it is pressing so firmly on the driver seat. They are going to look again later in the week. They think they *may* have an idea of what is wrong, but it may help if I can help point them in the right direction. I have an electric drivers seats too if that matters. Thanks!


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

TMcDermid said:


> Very centered but an easy fix if misaligned.


Yes, I know it's an old thread, but I have the same problem. The driver's seat is rubbing the armrest.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

2012 2LT with leather, space between the front seats and console is wide enough so I can barely squeeze my hand in there to grab something I dropped by spreading my fingers. But certainly not a coin.

Just saying not even close to rubbing, did the newer Cruze invent new problems?


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

ChevyGuy said:


> Yes, I know it's an old thread, but I have the same problem. The driver's seat is rubbing the armrest.


Do you have any pics that you can take and post up here of it?


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

I didn't notice my console rubbed against my seat till i saw this thread in the 2 years I've had my cruze i didn't notice that brought it to my attention thanks bro now its on my nerves


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Starks8 said:


> Do you have any pics that you can take and post up here of it?


I'll have to get some. The space between the console and the passenger seat is wide enough I can get my fingers in there. But it's so tight against the driver's seat that there's no light. 

At this point, I think the problem is with the driver's seat. Doing a quick hand measurement shows the gap between the center pillar and the seat is wider on the driver's side than the passengers. I'll have to do more to figure out what exactly is wrong with it.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

More accustomed to hearing dey all do dat than this is normal. Been awhile since I removed my center console mainly to get rid of rattes, as I recall, fastens to welded brackets to the floor, would need a sledge hammer to move this. Seat tracks are not adjustable, front fits into grooves, rear, a couple of torx head bolts.

Since the seat can be adjusted up and down, possible the levers are bend inward. Hinges are rivets. Looking at the OP's photo, seats are different than ours, we have leather more like a bucket seat with high ridges on the sides. Looks like only the front edge of the sear cushion is making contact to the console.

So was it made a tad too wide, or was it flattened out by some big heavy person? Lastly, is it a problem? Does sitting on it make it even wider? Can you put your hand in there and press the edge of the seat inward? Maybe the foam inside is too thick. Any noises from this rubbing?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Mines centered ok, but the lid squeaks if your elbow is on it. So that's a bit annoying.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

jblackburn said:


> Mines centered ok, but the lid squeaks if your elbow is on it. So that's a bit annoying.


Posted what I did to cure mine some time ago, basically plastic against plastic, took it all apart and added thin strips of weather stripping. One spot where Cruze used a ton of screws.


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

VtTD said:


> Hi.. does anyone have any info I can pass along to the dealer on this. The first time they told me it was normal, but I am pushing back on that because it is pressing so firmly on the driver seat. They are going to look again later in the week. They think they *may* have an idea of what is wrong, but it may help if I can help point them in the right direction. I have an electric drivers seats too if that matters. Thanks!


I've had both the seats and console completely out of the car for installation of the heated seats.

The way the console is attached to the floor of the car is probably the issue. If you remove the console, there's a metal support to the rear of the console over the rear parking brake cables. The console then bolts to this bracket. 

Another way to get just a little clearance is pull the bolts out of the rear tracks of the seats, and shake the seat down and make sure it's all the way forward. If possible pitch the seat outward away from the console, there's not much play there, but there may be a little bit.

The seat is literally built like a tank. I highly doubt the seat frame rails are the issue.

I posted some pictures up to shutterfly in the order that I removed the seats, and did the seat covers. I think I have pictures of the console out of the car, but I'm not sure I have pictures of the car without the console to show the attach points. 

I'll be the first one to say it's a tight fit.


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

Alignment at part 12 would be where I would start. 

You have to remove part 25 from both sides of the car, pull it out with dash tools 

Remove 33 carefully pull out with dash tools. 

I believe there are 6 screws to attach the console after disconnecting the USB plug, and console wiring plug, in the passenger side foot well. Two of these screws are hidden by part 33, and one is hidden on each side requiring panels 25 from the driver and passenger side to be removed. 

I'm not sure if NickD is right in that Part 12 is welded to the car, or maybe it's bolted in. I think it may be welded. Maybe it's bolted to the back of the brake lever assembly. 

How the console, and screws 23 go into Part 12 is the key for the alignment.

I was working on cloth seats like the Eco in the original posters picture. I'm not sure about the other car's seats, as it looks like there's plastic on the back of the seat. Looking up the back edge of the seat? Maybe that's leather that looks like plastic.

Good Luck


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Ha, my 92 DeVille was my last vehicle that did not have a center console, didn't need it and didn't miss it, but the armrest did fold down with a junk storage compartment. Even had fold out cup holders. Should pitch my Supra, doesn't even have cup holders.

Can't even find a vehicle today without a center console. worse is the Silverados', darn console must be three feet wide. As is my son's with his Chrysler Town and Country, what a waste of valuable space. And his gear shift lever is on the dash! Ha, first time I drove it my hand went down there, where in the hail is the gearshift lever.

Suppose you younger guys don't know about drive-in theaters and having a nice looking girl sitting along side of you that you could put your arm around, they like that by the way. LOL, the good ole days.


----------



## jalaner (Dec 28, 2013)

Rubbing hard on my 2014 CTD drivers seat. I didn't think much about it until reading this thread. Will have the dealer check it next time its' serviced. Over time it will scratch the leather.


----------



## JerTM (Dec 12, 2014)

The things people complain about SMH


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

JerTM said:


> The things people complain about SMH


Yeah, first world problems for sure. But when when you're riding in your nice quiet new car and you hear "squeak". Well, that's irksome.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

carbon02 said:


> View attachment 139026
> 
> 
> Alignment at part 12 would be where I would start.
> ...


If you see a vehicle like this, a lot easier to keep on walking and find one that doesn't have this problem. Or other ones.


----------



## AndyK (Jul 28, 2014)

My leather bolster rubs against the armrest and makes a squeaking sound. Took some felt tape, stuck it on the armrest where the seat makes some contact - problem solved!


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

I did some measurements last night. At first I thought my seat was off, but it might have just been in a different position and messing up my measurements. But going from center pillar to console, it does seem the console is off center by 1/4" - which given the tight spaces, is all it takes.


----------



## Granite2LT (Dec 11, 2013)

I have leather in my cruze, and I find that when i'm sitting in the seat driving, the bolster is sometimes pushed against the console which can cause an annoying squeaky noise, i've never found the seat or console to be misaligned as it fits well all the way around, but they could've went with a cloth material on the sides of the seats to prevent the awful noise.


----------

